# 30/35 Hex + Misfit Stand? HELP!



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is my first post so if I'm supposed to put this somewhere else let me know!! Heres some background: I bought a hexagon aquarium real cheap from someone on Craigslist, it's currently on my patio seeing if it can hold water (so far so good). I have had it for about 3 months and since I was going through a move, didn't set it up yet. It's supposedly a 35 gallon hex, and I've heard from at least 5 people working at different pet stores that they don't manufacture this size hex tank anymore. From my research, I've determined they only ever made 4 standard hex sizes, 10, 20, 35, and 60. I had to call six different pet stores to find a 35 hex stand, and none of them could order it from their distributors, except one, and only 1 out of that pet store's 3 distributors even carried it. Which brings me to the problem: I special ordered the stand, waited a week for it to come in, waited another week to get paid so I could buy the $120 stand, and waited in an hour of Friday beach traffic to get to the store to pick it up. So I bring it home, it's beautiful, perfect height, no dings or scratches, beautiful. I pick up the tank, put it on top...and it slides right through to the floor. It's about an inch too wide on all sides. The stand is 20 and 3/8 inches from flat part to flat part and the tank is 18 inches exactly from flat part to flat part. I hope you know what I mean when I say flat part to flat part...like opposite panels. So, my questions are:<br><br>
1. How can I make this stand fit my tank? Would it be alright to get a piece of plywood cut to the size of the stand and put the tank on top of it? How thick would the plywood have to be in order to withstand 300+ pounds? Would plywood even work, or would it cause pressure cracks?<br><br>
2. How do I find out the dimensions of a regular 35 hex? I want to make sure the tank is the size it's supposed to be. Even if it isn't, I'm going to have to use the stand anyway. I'm not sure if I can return the stand, and I'm very doubtful that I'll be able to find a stand to fit whatever size it is. It is definitely bigger than a 20 gallon. It would have to be some oddball size.
<br><br>
I definitely need help. I was really looking forward to putting angels in this tank, and I have a perfect corner in my living room to put it in, and I don't want to just give up after all the time, energy, and money I've put into it so far. Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Use 3/4 inch plywood, not pressed wood. Set the stand on it and trace the tank onto the board. Cut it on markings. set on top of stand to make sure it fits. Then stain it and use polystyrene stain to water proof it. Mount it to stand use a level to make sure the thing is level. set the tank on it and check level again. You can also take 2x4's cut to the length of the inside of top flush with the board to make it more sturdy.


----------



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

All the boards I've found at Lowes and Home Depot are too short...is it okay to use two boards side by side?


----------



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh wait nevermind you said plywood. What about treated plywood?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Treated is fine.

Here is a calculator to help you determine the gallonage of your tank:Quick Calculator for Aquariums

Just noticed your signature.It says you have a five gallon with a goldfish and a betta?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can use treated if you want to pay the money. Personally I don't like to use it inside because of what its treated with does smell pretty strong for a long time.


----------



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah it's 2 small goldfish and a female betta. I had the goldfish in a 20 long when I had a few huge orandas but they were 5 or 6 years old and when I moved I put them in the little one when I took the rest down. I had my bettas in a ten gal with dividers but now the 2 males are in gallon jars and the females are in the 5 and the 20 long. They are both heated tanks, I know goldfish are cold water fish but even in the 20 it was heated since it was right under the air conditioner vent. I've noticed they are way more active when slightly warmer than room temp anyway.


----------



## Jillyfish44 (Aug 20, 2011)

How do you measure a hex tank for width/length? Is it at the widest points where the flat parts come together, or is it from flat side to flat side?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jillyfish44 said:


> Yeah it's 2 small goldfish and a female betta. I had the goldfish in a 20 long when I had a few huge orandas but they were 5 or 6 years old and when I moved I put them in the little one when I took the rest down. I had my bettas in a ten gal with dividers but now the 2 males are in gallon jars and the females are in the 5 and the 20 long. They are both heated tanks, I know goldfish are cold water fish but even in the 20 it was heated since it was right under the air conditioner vent. I've noticed they are way more active when slightly warmer than room temp anyway.


Im sure you know,you need to get the goldies in something way larger or do daily 100% waterchanges on the tank they are in now.
As for the measuring,I believe you go from one flat pane to the one opposite.Not really sure though,sorry.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Aquarium Volume Calculator
I know this is an old thread, but here is the calculator I use for my hex. Measure one side.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (May 24, 2011)

Never, ever use treated wood for a stand.

If you put poly on the plywood do both sides.


----------

